# super cheap copper amp wiring kit



## stubbmuffin (Aug 24, 2014)

I have no idea where exactly to post this but this seems the closest to appropriate. But is anyone familiar with Carwires brand wires? Particularly their 4 gauge amp wiring kit, AIK-PS4000? I saw one for sale at Fry 's for $40, It said vaguely that it was pure copper. So I researched it and can't find a website for the company, though I did find the same kit from walmart for $23.59. Seeks a little cheap for pure copper....


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Because the power wire is not 100% copper. The RCA's have copper wire. Maybe the power wires have a 100% copper coating, but they'll be mostly aluminum for sure. Lift the packaging. If it's light, it's not going to be copper. Go lift the packaging of a known OFC amp kit, and it'll be way heavier. 

Or do what those in the know do and get welding cable - CableYard.com Radaflex. Then get a fuse holder not made of cheesy clear plastic like this: Littlefuse Bolt in Mega Fuse Holder 2980900Z Little Fuse Circuit Breaker | eBay. You can get the crimp lugs of your choice from eBay or even those fancy pants screw down lugs.


----------



## Sine Swept (Sep 3, 2010)

I was going through my scrap wire bins the other day looking for something. It was very apparent which cables in my bin must be copper clad aluminum as there was little to no weight even in large gauge cables. 

Personally I am using 1/0 welding cable in my car (positive and negative)

Hanging out with SPL guys taught me a thing or two!


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Sine Swept said:


> I was going through my scrap wire bins the other day looking for something. It was very apparent which cables in my bin must be copper clad aluminum as there was little to no weight even in large gauge cables.
> 
> Personally I am using 1/0 welding cable in my car (positive and negative)
> 
> Hanging out with SPL guys taught me a thing or two!


they didnt teach you much.. im using 4/0


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

SkizeR said:


> they didnt teach you much.. im using 4/0


Do you remember what you paid per foot?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

legend94 said:


> Do you remember what you paid per foot?


3 something. It's on wireandsupply.com under the welding cable section. The 2/0 is really cheap there


----------



## stubbmuffin (Aug 24, 2014)

I figured that much, I also contemplated using welding lead. Would it be OK to run it under the cab inside the frame channel? Its a 2000 single cab silverado. I really don't like permanent holes in the vehicle if unnecessary. As long as it's not against the fuel lines i don't see a problem with it.


----------

